# Victory X-Ringer HV



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I shoot the X-Ringer HV's in the 350 spine on my 60# bow. I think you might want to consider the 250's if you're shooting a 72# bow. But if you want the 350's then you can get some Gold Tip 140 grain glue in points that are made for the X-Cutters. They should fit the X-Ringers. I got the Triple X points for my X-Killers and they fit perfectly. And if the extra 10 grains are that important to you, then you can also get the screw-in adapter weights that Gold Tip offers. They come in 10, 20, and 50 grain weights. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well unless I put something in wrong the 250s are way to stiff according to archers advantage. and the 350s were slightly stiff with 100g points


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*gt x cutter points*

you can buy gt x cutter points in a 100 grain and put a 50 grain weight kit in it. i would rather see you use a 250 spine as you wont get them to ever spine that short in either a 350 or 250. and with the 250 spine they are a little thicker wall and would hold up better to the 70+ pounds and be alot more safe as the 350 are very thin walled.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry didnt see the above post.


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

any 2413 nibb will work


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

You can also put in the 2413 insert and then screw any tip you want onto the end.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Victory makes a screw in insert for them. The insert weighs 44 grains and then you can use the 125 grain points. Let me know your set-up and i can run it on my system. I just set-up some x-ringers and screw in inserts today for a customer. For proper flight you want ot stay in proper spine. Depending on what your set-up does you may need to cut them a little long.. PM me if you want me to figure it out.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

*Victory*

watch what you wish for with these arrows.

They are nice and light. I Have the X-Ringer HV1 350's at around 306 grains and they are going 342 out of my 60# Mathews Monster 7.0

The spine is stiff, but walls seem kinda weak

I just bought a new half dozen and about the 8th shot that went into a 3d target, the arrow split right in half on impact. 

Just wrote them an email so we will see how good their customer service is. They shouldn't do this. 

Im thinking maybe I got one that was a "lemon" that maybe had a weak spot in it?? Anyone else have this happen??


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Victory Vforce HV V-6 400

52# 24" dl 249 grain arrow shooting 244 fps.

Have never had a problem. Except for the occasional opperator error. Hitting a rod in the target, hit by another arrow, etc. 

Havnt had any problems with their customer service dept either.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Hanesie said:


> I just bought a new half dozen and about the 8th shot that went into a 3d target, the arrow split right in half on impact. ...........


I would almost guess, it was the preperation of the tip being glue in that caused this problem. I would suspect that you would see a lateral crack if it was wall failure.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*x ringer hv-1 350*

I shoot these arrows @ 54lbs out of my Vantage Pro with a 100gr. point @29" long and they fly great they weigh 317 gr. w/pin nocks and 3" low profile flex fletch vanes. Part of the reason they work in my set up is that I've never found even one that was close to 350 spine, all of mine[ 4 doz ] have typically been between .360 and .370 spine and I use my Ram QC spine tester the same one Victory uses to test their arrows with. These arrows fly at 284 fps and I've used them all year in ASA and I currently lead the senior open standings for shooter of the year. I don't have any sponser's or shoot for anyone so you can take this for what it's worth, as I wouldn't use them if they didn't work. Based on your setup I would go with a stiffer spine as too stiff will only hurt you a little if any but to weak and you'll have arrows flying all over the place. err to the high side.
Mark


----------

